# Chicago PD NBC TV Show



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have really been enjoying this new show Chicago PD airing on NBC Wednesdays 10/9 Central.
Action packed and gritty, about a special unit created to combat drugs and violent crime. The characters have a unique and interesting background, some of them coming from highly questionable backgrounds making you wonder how they could even be employed in law enforcement. Some of the secrets of how it all came about start to be revealed/indicated quickly in the first few episodes.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Being from Chicago, I need to see this just to watch all the old memories passing by.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Savjac said:


> Being from Chicago, I need to see this just to watch all the old memories passing by.


I hope your referring to the scenery and not the horrific activities that occur in the show. :T


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

phillihp23 said:


> I hope your referring to the scenery and not the horrific activities that occur in the show. :T


I have to speak about scenery I have never seen the show.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Chicago PD has been great so far (2 episodes in) I've watched Chicago Fire from the start and that's how the PD became. Overall I think it's going to be a great series


----------



## jamfan76 (Mar 16, 2011)

So how similar is this show to law & order?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

jamfan76 said:


> So how similar is this show to law & order?


More along the lines of the FX show THE SHIELD.


----------

